# Water splashed on my car



## jettagirl2 (Jul 31, 2006)

Forgive me since this is not a typical question but I had the weirdest experience in my entire life driving my car this morning. It had rained the night before but it was a sunny morning, and I was driving along and then.. SPLASH!.. enough water to cover my windshield splashed onto my car. I had to put my wipers on and everything. Does anybody have a clue what this was all about? It was water (or some kind of liquid) and I would say about a bucket full of it splashing down like rain. I was under a tree, but somehow the whole "rain" thing doesn't comfort me. I'm just so lost right now, I don't think I got splashed with a puddle in the other lane because my window was wide open and not ONE drop of water came into the car. I also can't bring myself to believe that somebody was sitting in a tree waiting to splash a car with water at 6:30 in the morning. Any thoughts? I'm upset because it seems unlikely that it was water from a tree, and I don't think it sounds very logical that somebody would be pouring water on cars from up high.. especially that early. I just wanted a little advice because more than anything, I'M WEIRDED OUT! I'm not necessarily freaking out about the condition of my car really.. I don't know what to think, and this is the only forum I belong to so it doesn't hurt to ask. There's something unsettling about shrugging off the fact that a large quanity of water splashed onto my car for no reason at all.


----------



## 94_Red_Jetta (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: Water splashed on my car (jettagirl2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettagirl2* »_I was driving along and then.. SPLASH!.. enough water to cover my windshield splashed onto my car. I had to put my wipers on and everything. Does anybody have a clue what this was all about? It was water (or some kind of liquid) 

Did you see the water? Where did it come from?


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Water splashed on my car (jettagirl2)*

Did you upset the gods lately?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Water splashed on my car (Egz)*

Certian cars (a lot, actually) tend to splash their own windhsields from puddles at low speeds. You probably did it yourself without noticing.
That said...
*grabs popcorn* Nothing personal man. You are a member of this forum too, you must've seen it coming










_Modified by VDub2625 at 8:31 AM 8-8-2006_


----------



## Boomy (Aug 5, 2004)

It's not uncommon after rain for trees to dump quite a bit of water.Although it normaly manifests itself as huge drops as apposed to something like a bucket being emptied.
You only need a small amount of wind for this to happen.
Maybe that's what you experienced and just happened to be their as it dumped a load?.


----------



## jettagirl2 (Jul 31, 2006)

My instinct is to say that it came from up high. It scared the crap out of me when it landed on my windshield and that's all I remember. Is it really possible that a tree can hold that much water from previous rain? It was as if it rained for that single moment in time and I had to ask because it was just so weird. I think I would have noticed a punk in the streets waiting to hose someone down with water. And from a practical standpoint, who would get up THAT early to drench one of the 5 cars that will probably drive down the street at that time? Just doesn't click. I know that trees contain water from a storm sometimes, but THAT much water? Thanks to those trying to help. I guess I want to try to rule out that a PERSON did this. The whole thing seems so unnatural! LOL. So depressing. And it's not like I can remember every detail, it happened so fast, so I'm even more lost than before.


----------



## jettagirl2 (Jul 31, 2006)

I swear, you have a car on the newer side and immediately ridiculous things start happening. Odd manuevers start becoming a regular part of your driving experience, and unexplained phenomenons such as the one I've been describing become second nature. Well, not yet. LOL.
Just minutes before the "water incident", two cats were just lounging on my street until like MOMENTS later when they finally decided they'd check out the car inches away from their cute little faces. They scampered off, they're so lucky that I MAKE the time for crap like that.


----------



## rx7racr (May 15, 2003)

*Re: (Boomy)*

now you know what happens when you flush in an airplane!


----------



## ATL_Av8r (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: (rx7racr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rx7racr* »_now you know what happens when you flush in an airplane!

Blue ice!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: (jettagirl2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettagirl2* »_Just minutes before the "water incident", two cats were just lounging on my street until like MOMENTS later when they finally decided they'd check out the car inches away from their cute little faces. They scampered off, they're so lucky that I MAKE the time for crap like that.









hawc's girlfriend?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (jettagirl2)*

I honestly think you hit a puddle. It depends on how you hit it, but it can splash a little or cover the whole windshield, seemingly from nowhere.


----------



## jettagirl2 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: (VDub2625)*

I guess that sounds a lot better than some street rat splashing water on helpless commuters! LOL. Thank you guys for helping. This forum is very forgiving of slightly off-topic questions and I appreciate it. In my defense.. it IS car related! LOL. I can always find comfort in knowing that having a perfectly protected car is rare in this world.


----------



## Asperi (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (jettagirl2)*

was there a car in front of you? i mean it could be possible that someone in front used their window washers and it sprayed back onto your window. 
or a little twirp threw a water balloon at your windshield. 
or that your car will self destruct in 42seconds.... beware.


----------



## arozanski (Apr 2, 2003)

Squirrel with a bladder problem. Definitely.


----------



## jettagirl2 (Jul 31, 2006)

Nope, not car in sight. Well, one behind me but he'd have to be pretty talented to somehow get water to splash the front of my car. The whole thing was so weird. I laughed at first cause I was like, what the heck just happened here? Then I pouted a little because it was highly inconvenient. LOL. I think it just goes along with my theory of new cars being slightly jinxed in some way. I drove a beat up Buick when I was younger and I don't remember having any issues on the road. Bought the Jetta and within days I was really getting a run for my money! It's only a matter of time before something major happens. I just wish there could have been an obvious explanation for this water deal. Especially since it really could have caused an accident. It came out of nowhere.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

lol
lay off the x when driving


----------



## crazyreesie (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (jettagirl2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettagirl2* »_I swear, you have a car on the newer side and immediately ridiculous things start happening. Odd manuevers start becoming a regular part of your driving experience, and unexplained phenomenons such as the one I've been describing become second nature. Well, not yet. LOL.
Just minutes before the "water incident", two cats were just lounging on my street until like MOMENTS later when they finally decided they'd check out the car inches away from their cute little faces. They scampered off, they're so lucky that I MAKE the time for crap like that.









I don't think age of the car has a hell of a lot to do with it. Whatever "it" may be. I think you're making a big deal out of nothing.


----------



## zerind (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (crazyreesie)*

If she gets like this about issues that are totally pointless and insignificant such as this, I wonder how she handles REAL issues. Women!










_Quote, originally posted by *crazyreesie* »_
I don't think age of the car has a hell of a lot to do with it. Whatever "it" may be. I think you're making a big deal out of nothing.


----------



## crazyreesie (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (zerind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zerind* »_ Women!










If you say so.


----------



## zerind (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (crazyreesie)*

Okay, not all of you are evil









_Quote, originally posted by *crazyreesie* »_
If you say so.


----------



## BetterByDesign (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (crazyreesie)*

Your car is a lemon.
Please take your issues up directly with VW. Your concerns are beyond the intent and scope of this forum.
The dealership will need a sample of the water that attacked your car. 
They will take care of you.


----------



## spidy (Nov 28, 2000)

*Re:*

Wow. Stop being such a girl. Its only water.


----------



## Devious-Veedub (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Water splashed on my car (jettagirl2)*

You sure you weren't under a bridge? Cuz I smell a troll!


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: Water splashed on my car (Devious-Veedub)*

Did you brake causing a bunch of water from your roof to slide down?
Who knows? Move this over to the haunted car thread.


----------



## corpsedub (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: Water splashed on my car (jettagirl2)*

well, i say we call a a session of the car lounge in emergency fashion. we can then argue tirelessly about where the water came from. sling personal insults at one another and then stubbornly refuse to admit our faults.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Water splashed on my car (corpsedub)*

c'mon fellas.... don't pick on the Jettagirl. Maybe she was the victim of a practical joke








You got any enemies there Jettagirl?


----------



## Turbio! (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Water splashed on my car (Egz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Egz* »_Did you upset the gods lately?

This doesn't sound like the gods were angry, just bored. "Hey, Haephestus, watch this."


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

I want my click back...


----------



## jettagirl2 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Water splashed on my car (jettagirl2)*

I knew it was a dumb question. but seeing as this thread is 90% dumb questions, I figured I was okay.


----------



## salomonsnowboarder (Apr 27, 2006)

your car is haunted. just ship it to my house. ill keep it for you.


----------



## M. Turner (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

omg WATER? like the type that comes out of the faucet?!?!?!....on your CAR?!?!?! I suggest you go see a paranormal investigator about this. That is just WEIRD. I would also not drive your car for a couple days until your life settles down a little. Things such as water splashing on your car can be very traumatizing and can leave you with emotional issues that will make driving a very dangerous activity.


----------



## zerind (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (M. Turner)*

We got water on a motha****ing car!!!!!!!!!! quick, call Samuel!


----------



## Asperi (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: Water splashed on my car (jettagirl2)*

Psycho. Groupie. Cocaine. Crazy.


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: Water splashed on my car (Avicenna)*

wow......


----------



## GLX-GTZ (Nov 15, 2000)

If in the vicinity of a big rig, it was a "trucker bomb".


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: Water splashed on my car (jettagirl2)*

This thread is worthless without pictures of a soaking wet jettagirl2.
Sorry, someone had to do it.


----------



## BrianGriffin (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (BetterByDesign)*

classic:

_Quote, originally posted by *BetterByDesign* »_
Please take your issues up directly with VW. Your concerns are beyond the intent and scope of this forum.
The dealership will need a sample of the water that attacked your car.


----------



## shftat6 (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (BrianGriffin)*

She got attacked by the water bandit too.


----------



## DSG-TDI (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: Water splashed on my car (Art Vandelay)*

I think jettagirl is a 40-year-old dude living in his mom's basement.


----------



## thesteve (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: Water splashed on my car (jettagirl2)*

*Okay Jettagirl.....this is weird.....* 
Maybe we're both going crazy, but the same thing happened to me this moring at 7:30 over here in Michigan....(what time zone are you in?)
I was making my way around a "Michigan Left" on my way to work when a ton of water came off the Explorer in front of me and sprinkled all over the front of my car as well. I innitially thought that it was the over spray of the Explorer's washers, but we weren't moving fast enough for it to hit me from their windshield, and their _rear_ glass was still dry, so I know it wasn't from their rear nozzle.
*It stunned them enough for them to slam on their brakes*, and after, as they progressed forward, I saw at least a few gallons worth of water underneath them, spilling down from the front of their SUV.
I have no explanation for it. It was only them and I, there were no trees, no kids within water-balloon range, and no rain or rain clouds.
We both continued onward and I as I settled into work, I had completely forgotten about it until I read this thread.
I'm not making any of this up......


----------



## jaredpgh (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Water splashed on my car (thesteve)*

i just wonder how much faster this thread would be going downhill if "girl" was not in the OP's user name...
this is probably the most ridiculous thing i have EVER read on the CL.


----------



## jettagirl2 (Jul 31, 2006)

I was just doing a little investigating because water friggen pouring on your car out of absolute nowhere is a little unsettling. If it were you, you probably would have questioned it too. I don't care that you guys are poking fun, SOME of you are actually good at it, but to act like it's the dumbest thing you've ever heard is a big stretch. This is a board dedicated to people who have some sort of obsession with their car or cars in general. It's not like you are more awesome because you talk about fuel gauges and shift knobs!
Holy crap!
Shake and bake, people!


----------



## thenick (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: (rx7racr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rx7racr* »_now you know what happens when you flush in an airplane!









But seriously now PUT DOWN THE PIPE!


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (jettagirl2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettagirl2* »_I was just doing a little investigating because water friggen pouring on your car out of absolute nowhere is a little unsettling. If it were you, you probably would have questioned it too. I don't care that you guys are poking fun, SOME of you are actually good at it, but to act like it's the dumbest thing you've ever heard is a big stretch. This is a board dedicated to people who have some sort of obsession with their car or cars in general. It's not like you are more awesome because you talk about fuel gauges and shift knobs!
Holy crap!
Shake and bake, people!

Go back to the spot + investigate if it bothers you that much. See if there are puddles around. Then report back.


----------



## BetterByDesign (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (jettagirl2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettagirl2* »_. I don't care that you guys are poking fun

It was me.
Do you have any friggen idea how hard it is to hang upside down from a tree early in the morning holding buckets of water? Do you know how heavy water is? 
I am gonna splash your car again sometime between tonight and lunchtime tomorrow. You know its coming but not exactly when.
I don't care that you know. I am that brazen and confident.


----------



## clklop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (BetterByDesign)*

Jettagirl seems to have a weird car story fetish









From the "haunted car" thread:

_Quote, originally posted by *jettagirl2* »_My friend went out to his car to go to work in the winter and his driver's side window was wide open. Obviously he wasn't opening his window in the winter, but somehow he shrugged it off. It happened the next day and he totally freaked out. He went home early from work because he couldn't even stop worrying about it- it was making him sick. He thought somebody had gotten into his car, but it was locked, unscratched, etc. Friggen weirdest thing I had ever heard. After that 2nd day, it never happened again. I wonder if someone was playing a joke on him or whatever, cause that was some crazy crap. One of my biggest fears is going out to my car (I often leave it unlocked in safe areas) and walking up to the car and my door is open. To me that's just freaky... more freaky than vandalism because it's just like... WHAT THE HECK HAPPENED?!?!?!?
I'm scaring myself.


----------



## MikeSAABt (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (clklop1)*

TREES RETAIN WATER?! WHY WASN'T I TOLD THIS SOONER?!?!


----------



## Asperi (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (MikeSAABt)*

There are no trees on Arrakis!


----------



## peghour (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (Avicenna)*

Maybe an industrial strength lawn watering device that swept across your path at just the wrong moment?

_Quote, originally posted by *Avicenna* »_There are no trees on Arrakis!









Dune reference? Schweeet.


----------



## awglx (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (BetterByDesign)*

this is so stupid. How sould we know were the f**k the water came from.


----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Water splashed on my car (Avicenna)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Avicenna* »_Psycho. Groupie. Cocaine. Crazy. 

awesome System of a Down reference...

_Quote, originally posted by *BetterByDesign* »_Do you know how heavy water is?

yes. its approx 8.35 pounds per gallon...


----------



## StattlichPassat (Feb 12, 2001)

Can't be blue ice...
Go back to the spot where it happened and take a picture of the tree you drove under, or pictures of the surroundings. We will solve this.


----------



## Dekz (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (rx7racr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rx7racr* »_now you know what happens when you flush in an airplane!

/thread. Nothing will be able to top that.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (StattlichPassat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StattlichPassat* »_Can't be blue ice...
Go back to the spot where it happened and take a picture of the tree you drove under, or pictures of the surroundings. We will solve this.









No more ice!!


----------



## DenCo (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

If you were around here, did you remember that the old bridge was replaced?








Cause if not, maybe you ended-up going off what's left of the old one, and hit a "puddle"...


----------



## die wizard (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Water splashed on my car (jettagirl2)*

jettagirl, was your car wet when you drove away? the water probably came from the roof. i think you need to smoke this more often


----------



## jettagirl2 (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm amused that you guys have nothing better to do than go on about this. I certainly didn't expect a round of applause with my original thread, but you guys need to get your 8 hours. You need to keep up your strength for your important day tomorrow that may or may not consist of spending your entire day scraping the bottom of the barrel for ineffective sarcastic one-liners.
Like I said.... shake.. and bake!


----------



## peghour (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Water splashed on my car (jettagirl2)*

Welcome to the Car Lounge, where a long lost thread about wood was at the height of its reign 158 pages long and lasted nearly five years.


----------



## BlueNDGold (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: Water splashed on my car (jettagirl2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettagirl2* »_Like I said.... shake.. and bake!

What does that mean?








a reference to Ricky Bobby?


----------



## FujiTekniques (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (rx7racr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rx7racr* »_now you know what happens when you flush in an airplane!


That's gotta be it. OP, do you live in the flight path of a major airport?


----------



## MikeSAABt (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (FujiTekniques)*

Hey guys, weirdest thing. I was on my way to work this morning and a bug hit my windshield, sucker came out of no where!! 
I was wondering if any of you knew where the bug came from, or know anyone missing a bug? I'm thinking of having the guts analyzed to see what kind of bug it may have been. I'll post back up with results


----------



## BetterByDesign (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (shftat6)*


----------



## RatRedux (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Water splashed on my car (jettagirl2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettagirl2* »_I'm amused that you guys have nothing better to do than go on about this. I certainly didn't expect a round of applause with my original thread, but you guys need to get your 8 hours. You need to keep up your strength for your important day tomorrow that may or may not consist of spending your entire day scraping the bottom of the barrel for ineffective sarcastic one-liners.
Like I said.... shake.. and bake!

I had some water splash on my car that I thought came out of nowhere. Turned out it was raining.


----------



## case sensitive (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Water splashed on my car (RatRedux)*

Under a tree after a rainstorm? Sorry to say, your car got peed on by tree-monkeys. That'll learn ya to drive under trees.


----------



## Vdub18TGTI (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Water splashed on my car (RatRedux)*

this is the dumbest thread ever. somebody please end it


----------



## peghour (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (BetterByDesign)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BetterByDesign* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: Water splashed on my car (Vdub18TGTI)*


----------



## jaredpgh (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Water splashed on my car (JUSTINCASE1021)*

jettagirl, you may want to consider taking your car to the dealership soon. those 04 jettas are known for rust issues. in fact if you read your owners manual, you'll see that your rust warranty is completely void if the car gets wet. you're not even allowed to wash it, you have to use windex. since you already got it wet, you might have to get a salvage title for it.


----------



## Aaron. (Aug 9, 2006)

*Gets down from the tree*


----------

